# Husband lies about going out



## serenity 02030 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, my husband and i have been married 22 years, at 22 years old. 3 kids We have a happy marriage mostly. the problem is he has repeatedly has lied about where he is. this fri he told me he had a meeting till 5 and will call me after. call never came, I called and texted with no response. By 12 i was so worried he got a dui or something worse. when he got home he was very drunk and said you know where i was. I did not acting so stupid and acted like why should i be mad. well I was so upset, the next day he was so sorry and is trying everything to make it up to me. this has happened alot not all the time and he doesnt drink at home, but if given the oppourtunity he choses to take this risks all over again. I feel like I have been so stupid and dont think I can take it anymore..thanks for getting thru this. what should i do


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

AA?

At a minimum he should respect you enough to let you know where he is. But continually taking risks (like drinking and driving) puts the rest of the family at risk.

As an alcoholic I can tell you that it probably won't end well and you should think of what's best for you and your kids.


----------

